# Cactus Blanks



## mharvey (Feb 7, 2013)

I saw the TurnTex blanks...made from cactus...does anyone know where to get the cactus...and i make an effort to cast them?


----------



## plantman (Feb 8, 2013)

Look on the home page for Google site search. Enter catcus blanks.   Jim  S


----------



## beck3906 (Feb 8, 2013)

Go to the grocery store and look for prickly pear cactus.  Dry them out and trim them up.

May need to a store with ethnic foods.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Feb 8, 2013)

beck3906 said:


> Go to the grocery store and look for prickly pear cactus. Dry them out and trim them up.
> 
> May need to a store with ethnic foods.


 

Should only have to wait about 2 years.. lol  They store water so they take a long time to dry


----------



## beck3906 (Feb 8, 2013)

Skin them first and place on a warm place


----------



## Bean_Counter (Feb 27, 2013)

I will trade some prickly pear or cholla cactus skeletons for some blanks? 

Michael


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 27, 2013)

Grows wild in OK TX AZ NM and probably a few other places, if you get there and happen to have a sharp knife and leather gloves! Oh, did I mention the leather gloves?


----------



## mharvey (Feb 27, 2013)

*Cactus...*

oh..what are you looking for....I have a stack of cactus...that wants to grow...


----------



## Bean_Counter (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah I have the stuff everywhere. Grows in my backyard. I was looking to trade some skeletons for a few blanks from them.


----------



## pensbydesign (Feb 28, 2013)

try a lofa sponge gives the same effect


----------



## markgum (Feb 28, 2013)

mywoodshopca said:


> beck3906 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the grocery store and look for prickly pear cactus. Dry them out and trim them up.
> ...



Won't have to wait 2 years for it to dry in Tracy, CA.  I do NOT miss those 105+ days of the Central Valley.


----------



## Imnotsanta (Feb 28, 2013)

I find them when I go hunting, a friends place in the country, on the side of the road....  Just FYI you don't have to use Alumilite, I use Silmar 41.  Way cheaper if you don't mind waiting for it to cure .  Also to speed up the drying process on the cactus parts, score with razor blade then put in the sun till dry.  I also thought of using a food dehydrator at one time, but have not tried it yet.


----------



## triw51 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a ton in my back fourty not dried but your welcome to them.


----------

